# My Venture into the DCC world!



## Retirehb (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a newbie to DCC & as an introduction - I've been into large scale trains since 1997 & for the past 3 years have been using MTH DCS large scale (1:32) engines & am well pleased with DCS. I belong to a large scale club that has participated at all the East Coast Large Scale Train show since 1998. But, that is the only time (currently, twice a year) I get to run (play) with my trains. So, I've bit the bullet & bought, as a start into DCC, a DCC ready (9 pin plug) Mantua 2-6-6-2T Articulated Logger engine. 
My questions to the Gurus out there are:
1- What decoder(s) do you recommend & also, if possible, sound decoders for that engine
2- I'm leaning towards the NEC Power Cab as a start. I'll only run maybe 2 or 3 engines at a time. Although, down stream I'd like to venture into On30 & DCC also.
Any thoughts, hints, yays or nays would be appreciated.
Harry B


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Retirehb said:


> I'm a newbie to DCC & as an introduction - I've been into large scale trains since 1997 & for the past 3 years have been using MTH DCS large scale (1:32) engines & am well pleased with DCS. I belong to a large scale club that has participated at all the East Coast Large Scale Train show since 1998. But, that is the only time (currently, twice a year) I get to run (play) with my trains. So, I've bit the bullet & bought, as a start into DCC, a DCC ready (9 pin plug) Mantua 2-6-6-2T Articulated Logger engine.
> My questions to the Gurus out there are:
> 1- What decoder(s) do you recommend & also, if possible, sound decoders for that engine
> 2- I'm leaning towards the NEC Power Cab as a start. I'll only run maybe 2 or 3 engines at a time. Although, down stream I'd like to venture into On30 & DCC also.
> ...


I use Digitrax for non sound and am very pleased with there operation and quality. The DH123D is a 9 pin ho scale decoder sthat would work. For sound go with QSI or Tsunami though it depends on if there will be enough room for both the decoder and speaker to fit. Get the system you want if you want to run more down the road its simple get a booster. On30 is O gauge narrow gauge trains that run on HO scale so power requirements will be similar to HO size.


----------

